# RIP My first Tegu



## Jer723 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hey guys i have been so busy recently i havent visited the site. i am just here to inform you that my first tegu, Tico, that i regretably bought from LLL Reptile at an expo, has died, after about a year and a half of being a picky eater, countless vet visits and many good times, he has passed. Such a shame too because him and my female Tequila were just getting used to each other. Just thought i should let you guys know. But Tequila is better than ever. And im so glad bobby gave me such a wonderful pet. Thanks for the support guys  

Jerry

A few pics to commemorate the great GU!


----------



## reptastic (Jun 12, 2010)

oh man im so sorry to hear that, i send my condolences! i know exactly what you are goig through, i lost one of my tegus abot 3 wks ago but luckily with all the support from everyone here i was able to start the healing process, so i know they will do the same for you!


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 12, 2010)

Thanks Bro. I feel hes in a better place now. He never did well. He had major problems, yet he was still a great tegu. just wish i could have gave him a better life. im so glad you guys are here i always feel welcome on this site


----------



## reptastic (Jun 12, 2010)

im pretty sure you gave him the bet care possible other wise he wouldnt have lasted more than a year with you, you did try your hardest but somethings we just cant prevent. hope you feel better soon!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Sorry for your loss Jerry. You never know when something like this can happen. Our Blue died with no warning and was eating fine.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 12, 2010)

It really stinks because he was such a great Gu, and so was your female. Im glad that we can all share this hobby together and were all here for each other.


----------



## AWD247 (Jun 12, 2010)

When I saw Tico it was a great gu, sorry to hear about what happend. Your always doing your best to make sure your GU's are taken care of, sucks but things happen that we cant control.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 12, 2010)

Yea, thanks jay and dave, how are you guys doing anyway? How are your gus?


----------



## AWD247 (Jun 12, 2010)

Vegeta has a new home, a member from here has him now, (Mr.Critter) taking good care of him,. last we spoke we were checking something that looked like mouth rot that was forming, but havent heard from him since, he took pics of him not too long ago and he looked great. Im not on as much as before.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 12, 2010)

Gu's are doing good. I'm falling apart though. Root canal yesterday and need a cortisone shot for tendonitis in my elbow.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 12, 2010)

Aww man, sucks that you had to get rid of Vegeta Jay. But im sure Mr. Critter is giving him just as great a home as you were. And that also stinks Dave, Hows downsizing your collection going?

Jerry


----------



## txrepgirl (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear Jerry about what happend to Tico  . My he R.I.P ). He was very blessed to have you.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 13, 2010)

Thanks for the support guys 

Jerry


----------



## themedic (Jun 14, 2010)

Sorry to hear that man.

you have my prayers.


----------



## brutus13 (Jun 16, 2010)

I know what you mean about LLL we bought our dragons from them and lost our dragon 4 months later. Sorry about your GU.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jun 17, 2010)

Jer - I am very sorry for your loss. It is good that he had you to give him the greatest life possible while he was here with us. 

Dave - I didn't realize that you lost one of your blues. I am very sorry to hear this as well.


----------

